# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Sửa Máy nước nóng bị mất nguồn uy tín nhanh 0905.652425 - 0979252425

## vfpproku32

Sửa Máy nước nóng bị mất nguồn uy tín nhanh 0905.652425 - 0979252425

Máy nước nóng bị mất nguồn sẽ dẫn đến trường hợp máy không hoạt động, đèn tín hiệu không sáng và không thể làm nước nóng được.

Có nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau khiến cho máy nước nóng bị mất nguồn, để có giải pháp sửa chữa hợp lý nhất bạn cần phải xác định được chính xác nguyên nhân mà máy nước nóng đang gặp phải

Đây là một trong những hư hỏng khá phức tạp và nguy hiểm, chúng tôi khuyến cáo bạn không nên tự ý sửa chữa thiết bị tại nhà nếu không có tay nghề chuyên môn, để tránh gặp phải các trường hợp nguy hiểm gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và tính mạng do chập điện



*KIỄM TRA CB CHỐNG GIẬT*

Khi máy nước nóng bị mất nguồn thì việc đầu tiên bạn cần làm đó là kiễm tra lại CB cấp nguồn điện cho máy nước nóng xem có bị ngắt không

Để bảo đảm an toàn cho người sử dụng, nên khi lắp máy nước nóng thợ kỹ thuật thường lắp kèm theo CB chống giật, khi có dấu hiệu rò rỉ điện thì CB sẽ tự ngắt

Nếu bạn phát hiện CB bị ngắt thì trước khi mở lại CB cần phải xác định xem máy nước nóng có bị rò rỉ điện ở đâu không nhé

*NGUỒN ĐIỆN BỊ HỞ*

Các dây điện bên trong máy nước nóng bị hở cũng là một nguyên nhân khiến cho thiết bị mất nguồn

Trường hợp máy nước nóng để lâu ngày không sử dụng thì chuột, gián chui vào cắn đứt các dây điện là chuyện thường hay gặp nhất

Do rỉ nước vào các mạch điện bên trong máy, lâu ngày bị oxi hóa dẫn đến tình trạng dẫn điện kém gây ra mất nguồn

*KIỄM TRA LINH KIỆN BÊN TRONG*

Hư hỏng một linh kiện nào đó bên trong máy nước nóng cũng là nguyên nhân khiến cho thiết bị không hoạt động và mất nguồn

Cần phải kiễm tra chính xác linh kiện bị hư hỏng để có hướng khắc phục hợp lý

Trường hợp này tốt nhất bạn nên gọi thợ kỹ thuật có tay nghề chuyên môn hỗ trợ bạn test linh kiện trên thiết bị nhé

*LÀM GÌ KHI MÁY NƯỚC NÓNG BỊ MẤT NGUỒN*

Khi máy nước nóng bị mất nguồn tốt nhất bạn nên ngưng sử dụng và ngắt nguồn cấp điện cho thiết bị

Sau đó liên hệ với đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên có tay nghề chuyên môn gần nhất đến tận nhà hỗ trợ bạn kiễm tra tình trạng của máy

Những hư hỏng liên quan đến nguồn điện thường rất nguy hiểm, rất dễ dẫn đến trường hợp chập cháy do đó chúng tôi khuyến cáo bạn không nên tự ý sửa chữa thiết bị tại nhà

Nếu kiễm tra và phát hiện CB chống giật bị ngắt thì có thể là máy của bạn đang bị rò rỉ điện, hãy xử lý rò rỉ điện trước khi mở lại CB

Trong trường hợp máy bị hư hỏng linh kiện thì chỉ cần thay thế linh kiện mới là được, tuy nhiên nên chọn linh kiện chính hãng để thay thế

----------

